# Bee Smoker Alternative



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't use a smoker. I think about using a smoker, I even light it sometimes. I did use it once the very first inspection, and how I used it definitely agitated the bees.

I read a book from Hemenway; she says that you could do without a smoker for a top bar hive, because there is less opening up of the hive involved compared to a Langstrom.

I can't say for sure that I have reached that conclusion yet, but as of today, I only used a smoker that one time and since then not at all. So for some beekeeps it may be possible to do without.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Probably wrong hobby for you. Smell of smoke lingers, but even without that once the hive gets bigger it will leave it's smell on you also, I often get comments that I smell like honey, or whatever. Some propolises are pretty strong too, as are other smells of a hive.

It's a smelly hobby .


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

There are times when you can get by without a smoker, they make a water vapor machine that may be helpful. and under certain situations spritzing with light syrup can be useful. However there are times when you just need to smoke the bees. I would say I use mine about 50% of the time. But I light it every time, Just in case! Not what you want to here but it is what my experience has shown. Maybe others may have a more positive response.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

For years now I've used a spray bottle with water and drops of Anise Oil to work my topbar hives, full size and nucs. Work very well to camouflage the alarm pheromones. I sometimes use the anise oil drops in their feed, so I think they associate it with food. I have many other people in the topbar bee group that I run that also use the spray bottle with anise oil.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

back in the day I could work my hives in shorts and a teeshirt...no vail, no smoker...
then I had some warmer hives... nedded a puff of smoke here and there when I got on site and let the smoker go out
current hives... is jacket and smoker world.. the KTBHs are less angry , but they still can get rilled and the whole yard can set off, Having to learn to keep a smoker going was a new expreance, lol.

you can just gear up and work your bees and hope for the best, but if they are close to outher people letting them get pissy may not be the best plan. A spray bottle with sugar water as mentioned is worth a try. They also make a product called liquid smoke and you could try puting the in the water spray, but I don't know if the smell will set you off, don't even know if it works just saw some in a beekeeping kit at costco


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Sarsaparilla said:


> I don't want an argument about "why I should use smoke" and why I should just "associate the smell with something positive" like my bee mentor told me. This is not possible. I know smoke is helpful and I can't do anything about my smell issues. Please, if anyone has (helpful.) advice, please share it with me. In the meantime I think I am going to shower. Again.


I use a smoker a little, but for closing up my top bar hive I prefer a spray bottle of pure clean water set to mist. I mist the top bars and everyone bumps their way into the hive to get out of the "rain", with zero aggression. So, I think it is worth trying pure water or slightly sugary water to see how it goes. I've heard of other people using water with a drop or two of "liquid smoke" in it (check your grocery store's BBQ sauce aisle). No idea if the liquid smoke works or not.

Sam Comfort has some videos where his version of a smoker is like a single leaf he lights and blows out towards the bees. I have no idea if that is effective or not. (Imagine blowing out a birthday candle... it looks like that). I cannot imagine there is any smoke you would like the smell of (clove cigarettes, for example, or burning thyme or something).

check out the YouTube of Paradise Nectar. Jen there handles bees without smoke or water or veil (the videos are impressive), but you'll need to be ok with being stung. Imagine doing this inspection with a veil on... you would probably be ok; I think if you move like a shaolin monk, you'll be fine.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-sn44dwT9U

And, yes: even though I am not as sensitive as you, I took my smoker to a workday at the local botanical gardens in the trunk of my car, and my car smelled of smoke for 3 or 4 days even though I never lit the thing. After 4 or 5 wearings I have to wash my jacket because it reeks, and I use almost no smoke at all. So, yes, it is smelly, and it sticks in fabric and hair.


----------



## Sarsaparilla (May 2, 2017)

Do you all mean liquid smoke like the flavoring used in cooking? They sell it as a spice. (EDIT: Sorry AvatarDad, saw your post after mine. Guess we were typing at the same time.)

I do have an anise extract in my spice cabinet. Could try getting some anise oil. I like the smell of anise so I wouldn't be annoyed by it. It's just that smoky smell that bothers me so much. Even if I could make the bee smoker smell different, then it wouldn't be a problem, but I'm assuming since it's burning, it'll probably always smell like some version of a campfire and drive me nuts!

My bees are very calm. I almost feel like the smoke agitated them a little, even though the smoke was cool, not hot. They make an irritated sound when they get smoked? Maybe I am projecting. Lol.

I tried looking up the water vapor bee smoker but couldn't find anything. Does it have a more specific name?


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

There is a Scandinavian contributor whose fellows have been migrating to lactic acid solutions in place of smoke for over a decade. I'll try to look it up, but you may have immediate success in a search. Thought I'd place the info here for you. Sounds like you _need_ it, not just want it.

Michael

[Yes. Here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?333274-Stop-using-smoke-use-diluted-lactic-acid
probably others, too.]


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

The was the experience I got when I smoked my bees, they got louder.



Sarsaparilla said:


> My bees are very calm. I almost feel like the smoke agitated them a little, even though the smoke was cool, not hot. They make an irritated sound when they get smoked? Maybe I am projecting. Lol.


----------



## Sarsaparilla (May 2, 2017)

DerTiefster said:


> There is a Scandinavian contributor whose fellows have been migrating to lactic acid solutions in place of smoke for over a decade. I'll try to look it up, but you may have immediate success in a search. Thought I'd place the info here for you. Sounds like you _need_ it, not just want it.
> 
> Michael
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this, I have never heard of this method before. It's something I will look into (I am guessing I will have to order the lactic acid on Amazon or something). It sounds promising... I'll be ecstatic if it works! I will probably also buy the anise oil when I go to the store like, tomorrow, but the lactic acid is top of my list. Thank you.



Yunzow said:


> The was the experience I got when I smoked my bees, they got louder.


Yes! I could not even hear them otherwise, but for a few seconds when they have smoke near them, they make the angry buzz noise. I keep wondering if the smoke was too hot but I couldn't feel heat when I held my hand in front of it, which I did every time I used it because I'm a worried bee mom like that, and I'm wondering if they just don't like the smoke.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe beekeeping is not for you.

Too many people try to poo poo the proven ways.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

lemmje said:


> Too many people try to poo poo the proven ways.


you mean like topbar beekeepers poo pooing the proven lang ways? (edit....for cliarty this is sarscasim, as noted in post 6 I am a topbar keeper)
ridged dogma is a poor choice, this is a chance to learn and evaluate other ways. Dosen't meany you will change yours, but you will be a better beekeeper for learning.
That being said, yes just because its an alternative or non main stream doesn't make it better just cause your bucking the "man"


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Read.

http://bushfarms.com/beessmoke.htm


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

All things that work is not "ridged dogma". It's just things that work.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

the point missed you did


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

msl said:


> the point missed you did


Speaking like yoda does not mean a thing.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll try to restrain myself from more than this one follow-on post. The O.P. gave reason for avoiding smoke. It wasn't to "poo-poo proven ways.


lemmje said:


> Speaking like yoda does not mean a thing.


But it makes it clear that you read the post.

BTW, I did read your Bush reference on smoke problems. It is quite relevant and to the point on the bees' response to smoke. It just doesn't address the beekeeper's response to smoke, which is the "burning issue" here.


Sarsaparilla said:


> My main issue with the smoker is the smell. Call me sensitive or whatever but the smell drives me absolutely nuts and I hate it....
> 
> ...the smell is still unbearable to me. I showered immediately (I washed my hair three times) and I can still smell it on myself and in my house...
> 
> ...


Seems clear to me. Perhaps not to every reader who isn't smoke-sensitive.

Michael


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have some challenges...call it "The Smokeless Challenge", make videos, post them online, then ask for donations to "our cause". 
1) Inviting you all over to go thru what I call a "tower".Ever work a six-foot tall hive? You won't need protection or a smoker (wink wink) 
2) A queenless colony that's so big they roll out the sides when you open it up. You HAVE to smoke them to get them all back in the box. Meanwhile there are hundreds of bees trying their best to get you in the eye. You won't need smoke or a veil. lol
3) How about you smokeless ones join me for a cutout next Tuesday? You won't need smoke or a veil. lol

I own a couple top bar hives. It does not surprise me that KTBH users think they don't need smoke at all. It is different.


----------



## Chris LS (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Sarsaparilla, 
You might check out Phil Chandler's YouTube videos - he often uses a spray mister with water and some essential oil (I think he said peppermint oil?), or sometimes a powder duster with some powdered sugar. Almost never the smoker. I found with my bees (in my Langstroth hives) that the smoker wasn't really necessary if I worked very slowly and carefully, and I suited up so that I wasn't trying to rush. I'm sure you've recognized that sometimes the bees are fairly mellow, and sometimes not so much. If they're crabby, go back another time if that's possible. Early in the year, they are less defensive than when they have built up significant stores, and certain weather conditions (wind, rain, falling barometer) make them cranky, so set yourself up for success and work in sunny, calm conditions. Of course, it helps to have sweet girls - I think that with some colonies the smoker may be essential, obviously with Africanized bees; then you may need to requeen or be sure to go with gentle Italians or Carnis. There are alternatives, especially with a Top Bar, where you are much less likely to disrupt the brood or crush bees in putting things back together. It will be OK! Protect yourself so you can just take your time and gain confidence. I never used my smoker after the first couple of times getting into the hives, anyway, and these dogmatic folks who insist you MUST are possibly working in big bee yards and in a big hurry, and one riled-up hive can be contagious. Good luck!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd like to remind all the commenters on this post that it was posted in the Top Bar Hive forum and by a new beekeeper who is genuinely seeking a solution, not trying to stir up controversy. I'd rather not drive her off by the snarky, unhelpful comments. I have posted what I use in my top bar hives that are in my backyard and it has worked for my hives for a number of years. Others may or may not experience the same for their hives depending on many factors.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

ruthiesbees said:


> I'd like to remind all the commenters on this post that it was posted in the Top Bar Hive forum and by a new beekeeper who is genuinely seeking a solution, not trying to stir up controversy. I'd rather not drive her off by the snarky, unhelpful comments. I have posted what I use in my top bar hives that are in my backyard and it has worked for my hives for a number of years. Others may or may not experience the same for their hives depending on many factors.


I apologize. Mine was the snarky comment that set off that sub-thread.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, I think people need to lighten up around here. 

Someone asks for advice and only one opinion is valid? Lammje's first post was probably not the opinion the OP was hoping to hear but none the less was a valid opinion, and true in some situations, people who ignore traditional advice often end up with a price to pay.

Using a smoker is not "rigid dogma", it is what 999/1000 beekeepers do, and there is a reason for that. But if the OP can get very docile bees and a good bee suite, sugar water spray may be enough.

I am sure the OP appreciates ALL advice, which gives her the opportunity to sift out what she thinks will work for her.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Why try to reinvent the wheel. A smoker works. period.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Well in her case she is sensitive to smoke so looking for an alternative. 

There are alternatives, non of them are as effective, however she cannot work with smoke so will have to find a best alternative. Probably gentle bees and sugar water spray.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Ruthie, I agree with you. I am a new beekeeper and find it disappointing to see posts discouraging this new beekeeper from following her interest.



ruthiesbees said:


> I'd like to remind all the commenters on this post that it was posted in the Top Bar Hive forum and by a new beekeeper who is genuinely seeking a solution, not trying to stir up controversy. I'd rather not drive her off by the snarky, unhelpful comments. I have posted what I use in my top bar hives that are in my backyard and it has worked for my hives for a number of years. Others may or may not experience the same for their hives depending on many factors.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Or maybe find a new hobby


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

camero7 said:


> Or maybe find a new hobby


That was my point yesterday. It's not for everyone.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Using a smoker is not "rigid dogma",


Wasn't trying to say that, indeed smoke has been the standard for thousands of years.
saying you HAVE to use one, is ridged, there are plenty of people who work KTBHs with little or no smoke. Demonstrated in this thread by both personal accounts and videos 

Lammje has voiced an ain't top bar stance in other threads because, of that I may have been just reading a little too much in to his stament and the (now edited for clairty) sarcasm I put in didn't come a cross. To his credit he stepped up to set things right, much props for that. I am sorry for chaseing him down the rabbit hole
the points I poorly tried to make was
Your in the TB forum, many people here poo poo many of the "proven" ways (now better said by Ruth)
Working hives with no/little smoke can be done, learning to do it (some of the time) can make you a better beekeeper as your fousceing on the bees reaction to your movements.


----------



## Sarsaparilla (May 2, 2017)

Wow, is this forum always like this? Lol.

I am encouraged by the alternative methods suggested and look forward to experimenting. I am fortunate to have very kind bees and I do not think I would quit my hobby just because of my issues with smoke, it would just make beekeeping not as enjoyable for me if it were my only option. Hence, me asking the question.

As for something being traditional or working, it is pointless for me to even entertain that discussion as, like I said, it is _my_ issue with smoke, not stemming from any desire for me to experiment or do away with tradition. Like I said, trying to not feel any dread going out to visit my bees. Not trying to "threaten" other people's opinions. Just looking for options for my issues. It's clear that there are options other than giving up and I will try these.


----------



## r2t2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Is the forum always like this? Well, yes and no.

I've found it to full of helpful people doing a lot of different things and sharing what is working and not for them. There usually isn't much snarkiness and bullying here. Just be sure to always take a breath (or two) after reading a post before replying. Sometimes a hurried, dashed off response may say what is meant, but not meant what is heard. 

Sorry about your response to the smoke and I hope you do find an alternative that works for you and your bees.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

The "Bee" forum is always like this. Unhelpful or downright rude responses to nearly every thread. I gave up on it after about two months of trying; there's no thread on there worth participating in.

The Top Bar forum is usually a bit more civilized, but apparently not immune. The contributors in this particular thread are not usually on this forum, but obviously can drop by and insult people whenever they choose. Their target of choice seems to be new beekeepers, so they can prove how superior and intelligent they are. Point taken guys; we all get how smart you are. Thank you for telling us how to keep bees and not bothering to answer the original question or even read it.

There are plenty of people who are smokeless, but you have to be ready for a little more defense from the bees. Moving like a scuba diver and picking the right day and time of day will be important. I'll do a quick look in the hive smokeless, but don't feel I'm experienced enough yet to do more than that. Ruthie knows her stuff so you should try the Anise thing she suggested. As far as bottles, I use a $1 spray bottle from the grocery store. You just want something easy to pump which can be set to mist. It will get sticky with honey and propolis, so don't spend a fortune on it.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have always believed smoke is a masking agent, as such I use more smoke on myself than the bees. Maybe, there is something available that could mask your odor that you could live with. Some shampoos, soaps and so forth are more attractive to bees than others.
As long as you are suited up good and tight there is nothing to stop you from enjoying your bees, as long as you can stand the constant pinging of the bees on your suit. If it starts getting to you, walk away. You will get used to it.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

msl said:


> back in the day I could work my hives in shorts and a teeshirt...no vail, no smoker...
> then I had some warmer hives... nedded a puff of smoke here and there when I got on site and let the smoker go out
> current hives... is jacket and smoker world.. the KTBHs are less angry , but they still can get rilled and the whole yard can set off, Having to learn to keep a smoker going was a new expreance, lol.


Out of interest MSL, in your opinion, is the gradual movement of your bees towards the aggressive end of the scale a function of bee type adapted more to varroa?


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Nothing gradual, different sets of genetics at different times after taking 100% losses.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK well to expand on that, you've taken losses which I guess means non survivor bees, then for the next bees they've been more aggressive but more survivor?


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I caught a few swarms made increase did ok, got up to like 10 with nucs then got wiped out..
bought some VHS got wiped out
bought more of the same VHS and got wiped out 
quit for a few years
got a swarm call from an old contact last year....well free bees soooo....got 2 more swarms later
swarm 1 is calm, but not doing much sitting in an out yard, superseded 4 weeks after being caught
swarm 2 built like mad, drew and filled the = of 27 deeps, even with pulling off 3-4 bars of brood to fix swarm 3 going laying worker. they drew cells in july and I pulled 3 nucs to over winter out of it.
after the LW 3 only filled one of my KTBH dubble nucs/brood fatorys to over winter, (about a 8f deep when the division board feeded is removed ) and exploded in fulsized gear this spring and then swarmed a few days back
I did a nov OAD(1st ever treating) and came threw the winter with no losses 
they were more or less chill last year, but this winter got toasty, and have stayed that way.. Ie in dec I got chased out of the yard by a "dead" nuc I poped open with no gear to see if they had any resources to move around .. every one else was taking cleansing flights.... woops guess they just thought is was great idea to proplize the entrance fully shut
all F-1 of swarm 2, I have 8 mating nucs of f-2 right now, we shale see how they fair 
toss in I found out I had a guy mite bombing me from 300m away, his arrival consides with my 1st 100% loss followed by 2 and 3 ...

this year when I restarted, he lost all 12 this winter and I resorted to treating and took 0... 
can't say if its the line of bees,brood break, treatment, or combo. Mite counts this year to find out, but with July brood breaks on all and a late fall OAD I don't see any reason to brand them as survivors, or draw constitutions to the defensive=survival theory
..


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Good story MSL, with bee numbers going like that better watch out you'll be commercial before you knew what happened .


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually, now I understand where you are coming from in that IPM thread. 100% loss experience, start again but get mite bombed by neighbor and could have been another total loss through perhaps no fault of your own bees, then dealt with mites yourself meaning at least you still got bees to carry on the torch. End goal TF but treatment justified in circumstances meantime.

Or at least that's my interpretation how I read you.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Its also why the IMP thread is specifically geared towards the high density situation of urban beekeeping and how its unique situation may require a different path to get to TF compared to those in a more rural situation. 
Bond didn't work for me, learning why it wasn't working was the key. 100% losses 3 years in a row followed a single treatment and 100% survival makes one change there tune, especially when you learn the whats likely causing it to not work is beyond your contoral. It seems I need to make my increase selection based on mite counts not survival, and be prepared to defend my stock against fall invasion pressures created by my local conditions.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck to you with the smoke. It does work. But when hiving packages we use Pro Health from MannLake at the rate on the bottle for dousing and it keeps them calm. We work them without gloves reaching inside the hole to get the queen cage when the tab is stuck. Rarely stung unless we crush one. Slow and methodical movement is key. On hives one of our guys doesn't like the smoker and carries a bottle of it with him. We use the smoke lightly at the door kind of like a "knock knock" were coming in and to turn the heads of the guard bees looking you in the eye. He does the same with the liquid. In a nine hour day he probably uses 2 bottles. We usually add fuel to the smoker's once. We use alfalfa pellets and they last forever. It works out the same. Smells better than the smoke for sure. I worry about the robbing but haven't noticed any problems probably due to the small amount he uses. A quart would last you a season easily. 
Be keen to the conditions when working your bees. When the older bees are flying you have less trouble. Cloudy, cooler and wet days should be avoided. We have no choice but as a hobbyist you do. Good luck to you.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm pretty much smokeless. I've only used it on a cutout, it just seems to rile my hived bees. If you're jacketed gloved and veiled and you work slowly I don't see what the big whoop is, they can't get to you. ;-)

A spray bottle with syrup can distract 'em a bit, and I haven't done it, but just plain ol' water to get 'em out of the way of the bars when it's time to button up seems reasonable.

I use spacers in between my bars and find that it's much better than trying to scoot bars together. With the spacers, you can just work it down from one side to the other easily and bump 'em a bit 'till they stop trying to emerge from the crack. Works for me and the bees don't mind.

I also think that being CLEAN is helpful - no gear soaked in pheromones. I have a big argument against gear you can't just throw in the washer, so I've built my own jacket and veil that are washable.

Ignore the jerks. ;-)


----------



## Mason Rice (Apr 25, 2017)

a alternative for calming bees would be using a 1:1 ratio sugar water syrup and add honey b healthy or pro health and buy or use a spray bottle that has not been used for chemicals because the bees are very sensitive. Mix up all the ingredients and spray the bees lightly. make sure you don't heavily coat the bees but just lightly spray them. Make sure you spray them when its fairly warm out, i'd say 55 degrees and above. 

this alternative to calming bees down could also be used to spray plastic wax foundation to help get the bees to draw it out faster


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I would be very careful about using Honey-B- Healthy in an open hive. I have read many accounts about how it can trigger robbing.

Alex


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

True, but going smokeless in robbing season, will be a whole different experience to going smokeless during a flow anyway.

Although plenty people no doubt luck out and get away with spraying all sorts of oils and smelly things all over their bees, just pure sugar and water are safest. The mix should be very thin, maybe 10 to one, and unless it's a pretty hot day should be warm / hot, and don't drown the bees with it.

And although I'm a smoke advocate (which makes me a "hater" to some poor folks  ), I have used water based spray on bees a lot commercially.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

How easy it is for a nice reasonably docile hive, to be turned into a stingfest by a new unexperienced beekeeper, even after it all seemed to be going so well!

To skip the boring part start at 1.30.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4vXJxN_bg4


----------



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> How easy it is NOT TO skip the boring part start at 1.30.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4vXJxN_bg4


Even the rooster could smell his fear and told him once, no twice, NO three times! But did he listen? :scratch:

I shouldnt even be thinking about laughing. This will be me tomorrow.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> How easy it is for a nice reasonably docile hive, to be turned into a stingfest by a new unexperienced beekeeper, even after it all seemed to be going so well!
> 
> To skip the boring part start at 1.30.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4vXJxN_bg4


Oh man! Every time he tried lifting that box i kept thinking he needs to twist it to break burr comb, then it happened.....

Also, that was a lot of smoke!

Hope he saved the queen.


----------



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

lemmje said:


> Oh man! that was a lot of smoke!


I cant make mine smoke like that for very long. Barely half that I would think. I smoke them not quite so heavy then give them about 5 minutes for me to finish getting my stuff together and them to get their tummies full, then puffs every so often on my hands. I have been going gloveless this year but they are growing curiouser and curiouser. Not being queen right after swarming makes them more agitated.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Delta 21 said:


> Even the rooster could smell his fear and told him once, no twice, NO three times! But did he listen? :scratch:.


----------



## Mason Rice (Apr 25, 2017)

AHudd said:


> I would be very careful about using Honey-B- Healthy in an open hive. I have read many accounts about how it can trigger robbing.
> 
> Alex


good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The reason I was so keen to take up beekeeping when I was a kid was the fact that I basically had a license to play with fire.
Getting stung by angry flying insects was the payment for that license. 
Sweet! 
What a cool hobby. LOVE IT! 
( I get to play with matches at age 56)


----------



## Sarsaparilla (May 2, 2017)

Just wanted to follow up and say I've been using the anise oil/water and it has been working as well as using my smoker. I bought anise oil (the kind used for cooking) and put maybe a teaspoon in one of those larger cleaning spray bottles, filling the rest with water. It helps a lot with getting the bees to go back down into the hive when I am putting my bars back together during inspections. I have used it three times so far. Again, I think I have very well-behaved bees, but they have barely even tagged me when inspecting, let alone any stings. I work super slowly and carefully. I use nitrile gloves instead of leather. I'm not sure if the anise helps, or if they just do not like getting wet. Nonetheless, I am happy to use this method as an alternative to using smoke.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Sarsaparilla said:


> ...But I need an alternative short of abandoning this hobby altogether...


Sarsparilla, we see this topic (using or not using smoke) come up at regular intervals. Perhaps some of the more polite responses are all used up in those old threads. 

I would encourage you to continue to look for a smoker fuel that is less offensive to you. Cotton has *the worst* smell I have experienced. If you look, you will find a less objectionable smoke when you need it (burlap, leaves, etc.). In an area with africanized bees, you need smoke for that emergency surprise when you encounter those bees. JMO


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm happy to hear the anise/water has been working out and you and the bees are getting on so well together.

I also use a water mist to help in closing up; I think it works well.

If you are still having fun in the hobby, then it is all good!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Sarsaparilla, glad you hear it is working for you. Been using it since 2013,so I expect you will be able to use it long term like I am in my topbar hives. Come summer, when our nectar flow in VA has dried up, mine can be a little more defensive of the stores they have, but if I feed them a dilute sugar solution, it keeps them occupied. I've never had to use smoke on mine. Now you can find prettier things to put in your smoker, and stick it high up on a shelf somewhere to collect dust. 









What's in your smoker


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Can you wear a respirator? Get the chemical filters and you might not smell the smoke. It might be uncomfortable on a warm day but a possible solution.


----------



## blk (Jun 15, 2017)

I read somewhere on one of these threads that they are using lactic acid to some how calm bees in place of smoking. If you have found that and want lactic acid do this: Ferment one heat of cabbage in a one gallon jar using a fermentation lock. In 28 days you will have great lactic acid made naturally. Go to a fermentation web page. Very easy to do and very little investment.


----------

